# Live CD de Linux qui ne fonctionne pas...



## Jack66 (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour !

Alors vu que je suis nouveau sur le forum, je vais tout d'abord me présenter: j'ai 24 ans, je suis étudiant, et j'ai toujours travaillé sur des macs. Mais aujourd'hui, je cherche à approfondir un peu mes connaissances en informatique et je me suis dit que j'allais tester un peu Linux.

Mais bon, comme je suis étudiant et que je n'ai pas trop d'argent à investir, je me suis dit que j'allais déjà essayer une version live CD de Linux, et ensuite éventuellement de me faire une clé USB bootable avec Puppy Linux. Comme ça je ne risquerai pas de perdre des données, de faire une mauvaise manip' sur mon mac et de me retrouver sans ordinateur (ce serait assez embêtant).

Mais voilà mon problème: j'ai gravé Puppy Linux sur un CD R avec l'utilitaire de disque, je redémarre en maintenant la touche ALT enfoncée, et je choisi le CD. Puppy Linux se lance bien, mais après quelques secondes, l'écran devient noir, et plus rien... Je précise que j'ai un MacBook avec Mac OS X 10.6.4.

Quelqu'un a une idée sur ce sujet ? Est-ce que ça vient du CD qui a été mal gravé ? La version Linux qui bug ? Mon incompétence ?


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

Je ne connais pas cette distro. Le pb vient sans doute de la distro pour ton Mac (driver non présent sur le Live cd, etc...).
J'ai fait un essai (une vieille Ubuntu) et constaté que ces versions "Live" ont besoin d'écrire quand même un petit quelquechose (temporairement) sur le disque. Et pour certaines, le schéma de partition GUID avec une partition HFS+ semble les bloquer.
Le mieux serait vraiment une machine virtuelle plutot qu'un Live CD, VirtuaPC est gratuit.


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2010)

Tu pensais à VirtualPC ? Ou à VirtualBox ?


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2010)

Oups, VirtualBox


----------



## Jack66 (24 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup ! Virtualbox marche parfaitement ! Je n'ai pas pu essayer "Puppy Linux" mais Ubuntu à la place, et c'est aussi très bien.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2010)

Pendant qu'on y est : Ubuntu c'est pour les amateurs de GNOME. Pour les fadas qui aiment KDE, il y a KUbuntu.
Et pour les encore plus fadas (c'est mon cas), il y a XUbuntu, avec XFCE.


----------



## edd72 (26 Décembre 2010)

D'un autre coté, à partir d'Unbuntu, rien n'empêche d'installer le gestionnaire de fenêtre/environnement qui te convient (KDE, XFCE,  Window Maker, Enlightment, Unity...), pas forcément besoin de prendre une version Kubuntu, Xubuntu ou Edubuntu (^_^).


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2010)

Certes mais le côté pratique du sur-mesure, c'est parfois agréable.

Quand j'ai envie de m'amuser un peu, c'est sûr que ce n'est pas une [K|X|-]Ubuntu que je prends.


----------

